# Tetrosyl launches new stag tools brand



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Tetrosyl, the largest manufacturer of car care products in Europe, is expanding its range to incorporate a new brand, STAG Tools®.








The STAG Tools range has been developed specifically for the automotive and DIY markets, with more than 200 products available and more being introduced regularly. The product range already includes screwdrivers, socket sets, spanners, hacksaws, transfer pumps, trolley jacks, axle stands, wrenches, braces and hammers.

STAG tools are available either individually, or as part of a useful multipack. For consumers, that means convenience and flexibility, and for distributors and retailers, it means an attractive range of appealing products that can be sold on shelves or counters.

Marium Ali, Group Marketing Director at Tetrosyl, says: 'Never before has it been possible to buy tools engineered and manufactured to such a high standard at such an attractive price. Tetrosyl's portfolio already includes leading brands such as CarPlan, Carlube, Bluecol, T-Cut and Quinton Hazell, so STAG Tools means that, more than ever before, we really do offer our customers a one stop shop for car care products, lubricants, parts and now tools.'

The new STAG Tools products are immediately identifiable thanks to the eye-catching logo and orange colour scheme - making it that little bit easier when you're looking for that screwdriver in the workshop.


----------

